# Job Box / EMP Protection



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

In you folks opinion, do you think a Job Box could be used for EMP protection?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

No. And not just 'no'. Flat-out _hell no_.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

:beat1:


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

not sure about that hinge area .... lid is a problem - might not be doable because of padlock hasp area - definitely need a gap fill with 00Fine steel wool between lid and box ....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Does it have any gaps while closed?
Is it painted?

If either of these questions are answered with "yes", then the answer is no.
And EMP proof container requires full conductivity to the entire outer shell.
A 1mm gap is sufficient to compromise the entire container.
It might be possible to make it EMP safe, but it would take a good deal of effort.

What are you trying to protect that would require such a large container?
A galvanized steel trashcan is capable of making a dandy EMP container, with minor and easy modifications.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

To clarify.... the _job box itself _makes a lousy faraday cage. But one might be able to make a proper one _inside _of it.


----------



## Murby (Jan 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Is it painted?


What does that have to do with it????? (rhetorical question)

It doesn't matter if the container is painted or not.. no difference what so ever... Umm.. I should clarify, for clarity, and to be clear.. HEHEHE.. the only place where paint could cause a problem is where there is a lid, closure, or other seam were metal to metal contact is important for conductivity.

Beyond that, paint it with anything you want.


----------



## Murby (Jan 29, 2017)

Fish said:


> In you folks opinion, do you think a Job Box could be used for EMP protection?


Yes.. it would make a fine Faraday cage.. but you'd have to seal up any gaps with conductive mesh materials designed for the purpose. Gaps are really bad.. seams are really bad.. they need to be taped (conductive) shut or protected with a fine weave conductive sealing strip that can shunt any EM energy to the rest of the cage.

The good: A job box is thick metal.. sometimes size matters!

The bad: Going to have to seal up the openings and gaps.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Murby said:


> What does that have to do with it????? (rhetorical question)
> 
> It doesn't matter if the container is painted or not.. no difference what so ever... Umm.. I should clarify, for clarity, and to be clear.. HEHEHE.. the only place where paint could cause a problem is where there is a lid, closure, or other seam were metal to metal contact is important for conductivity.
> 
> Beyond that, paint it with anything you want.


Thanks, Captain Obvious. That's exactly why I asked.
There's this funny thing about painted containers. If they paint any of it, they paint the area where the lid contacts the body.

You're terrible at first impressions. Most of us do, in fact, know what we're talking about.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

This is the type of large box I use for a Faraday enclosure. It is all aluminum. I removed the rubber gasket & replaced with compressed steel wool. I also put steel wool around the gap between the lid & body for extra protection to ensure there is no gap. But for cheaper, I also have the metal garbage can. Important to stuff the steel wool also, or tape up with conductive tape.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Murby said:


> What does that have to do with it????? (rhetorical question)
> 
> It doesn't matter if the container is painted or not.. no difference what so ever... Umm.. I should clarify, for clarity, and to be clear.. HEHEHE.. the only place where paint could cause a problem is where there is a lid, closure, or other seam were metal to metal contact is important for conductivity.
> 
> Beyond that, paint it with anything you want.


300% correct - paint won't interfere with the conductivity required ....

the steel wool would take care of the lid meeting the body - for this application moldable lead sheet could be better ...

a good quality box would make an awesome portable set up for a large radio communications unit ....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

******* said:


> This is the type of large box I use for a Faraday enclosure. It is all aluminum. I removed the rubber gasket & replaced with compressed steel wool. I also put steel wool around the gap between the lid & body for extra protection to ensure there is no gap. But for cheaper, I also have the metal garbage can. Important to stuff the steel wool also, or tape up with conductive tape.


How about some details on this critter? Who makes (or made) it, size, cost, where ya got it.......


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> How about some details on this critter? Who makes (or made) it, size, cost, where ya got it.......


Ammo Cans and Boxes : Aluminum Nesting Cases (silver, large)


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

******* said:


> Ammo Cans and Boxes : Aluminum Nesting Cases (silver, large)


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

The make an EMI/RFI gasket that's much prettier than steel wool, and of course steel wool will rust, so you should use copper wool, or brass wool.

On that box you also should either weld over or solder over (aluminum solder) the rivets, next best thing is 3M aluminum tape, and I think them make one with a conductive adhesive.
*
Rancher*


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

azrancher said:


> The make an EMI/RFI gasket that's much prettier than steel wool, and of course steel wool will rust, so you should use copper wool, or brass wool.
> 
> On that box you also should either weld over or solder over (aluminum solder) the rivets, next best thing is 3M aluminum tape, and I think them make one with a conductive adhesive.
> *
> Rancher*


Yes, I put some of that conductive tape over the rivets. But does stainless steel wool rust all that easily? My containers are in a very dry, 60 degree room, where the only opening is the door, so I doubt rust would be much of a concern anyway.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Also, as seen in one of my pics, I highly suggest putting the contents inside Dr-Shield 3400 EMP bags. Nesting provides the best protection & gives piece of mind in case there is an issue with the gasket.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> 300% correct - paint won't interfere with the conductivity required ....
> 
> the steel wool would take care of the lid meeting the body - for this application moldable lead sheet could be better ...
> 
> a good quality box would make an awesome portable set up for a large radio communications unit ....


If the paint is non-conductive, then the lid never meets the body, thus compromising the container.
Add all the steel wool or lead you want. If metal isn't meeting metal, it's an exercise in futility.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Precisely.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

If paint is the problem, then sandpaper is the first step to a solution.

You're welcome.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> If paint is the problem, then sandpaper is the first step to a solution.
> 
> You're welcome.


I did that with my ammo cans, but the problem you run into is now that steel will rust easily. One of my ammo cans started rusting within a few weeks and it was sitting on a bench in my warehouse. Adds something else that can go wrong, so I no longer use such products. I now stick with aluminum or the galvanized product such as the trash can.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Does it have any gaps while closed?
> Is it painted?
> 
> If either of these questions are answered with "yes", then the answer is no.
> ...


Thanks for the responses from everyone. We had a few at work we are no longer using so I snatched up a couple of them and this was the first thought that came to mind. I don't really need them for anything else so thought what the heck.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Fish said:


> Thanks for the responses from everyone. We had a few at work we are no longer using so I snatched up a couple of them and this was the first thought that came to mind. I don't really need them for anything else so thought what the heck.


After doing this for a bit & knowing now what I know, I'd start with such a strong box that is free or cheap, like yours. Its role would be to protect the contents from the environment... but not EMP. The electronics on the inside would be double bagged (nested protection) using EMP bags. They make very large bags if needed. So you could have one large master bag with lots of smaller bags inside or just a bunch of smaller bags that have been double bagged.. That would give you the utmost in EMP protection & would not be real expensive.

As I stated earlier, I use the Dr-Shield 3400 EMP bags, as those have been tested to work properly. I've read some EMP bags are almost worthless.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Read this thread. http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/.../31802-emp-hemp-similarities-differences.html
@Fish


----------

